# My diesel's future



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

aaahhh.. OK. Happy Holidays, DocHolliday?


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Happy Holidays to you, too!

This was the first thought concerning the speed of the truck..

http://swampsdiesel.com/prestashop/en/1999-2003-73l/1167-900hp-heui-package.html

Over a year in the making, Swamp's Diesel has pushed the 7.3L performance to a new level with the factory, HEUI injection system...repeatedly developing over 900hp.

This 900hp package will produce a peak of 900hp, but will also have a WIDE hp curve. Making OVER 800hp starting at 2650rpm, & carrying through the peak to well over 4100rpm.

Included in our 900hp package:


304 Stainless t4 turbo mounting system (includes everything required to mount the turbocharger, includes intercooler piping, downpipe, intake pipe, Y-pipe, all new silicon boots and stainless steel T-bolt clamps, as well as new turbo oil feed and return lines 
billet 80mm S400 with compressor "race" cover. 
Swamp's Competition Fuel System 
Swamp's Gen3 HPOP system 
Swamp's 400/400 fuel injectors 
custom tuned 6 position chip, with our proprietary & dyno proven programming 
H11 tool steel head studs (nuts, washers, lube, etc) 
Swamp's custom ground camshaft 
Swamp's "Stage2" cylinder heads (fully ported, and flow benched, as well as machined for fire ring head gaskets) 
Swamp's "Stage 2" beehive valve springs (& new retainers, seats, seat retainers & locks) 
Swamp's "Stage2" pushrods (thicker wall than our normal pushrods to prevent pushrod deflection) 
Swamp's HVHF IDM 
Stainless steel tubular exhaust headers 
Fire ring head gaskets
 ...but think 900 hp may be a tad bit much for a street truck.? Just thinking aloud as I figure out what I'm truly going to accomplish with the old girl. Looks are going to be of high importance as well as performance. :thumbsup:


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

and concerning the hopes of a 6.7 the story goes as such: when I recently purchased my 2007 6.0 F250 Super Duty I text pics to by boss as I was picking her up. Well low and behold about a week later when I finally went in to the office to turn in paperwork and pick up my pay there in all her glory was a brand new 2015 2nd generation 6.7 diesel belonging to none other than my boss. Turns out the pics of my older yet new to me diesel prompted him to abruptly trade in his Platinum 2010 F150 for the newest behemoth in the diesel world, coincidently and instantly making me sick to my stomach. 

Plus side is he'll sell it in a year or trade it in. Think I may get that one. and yet another :thumbsup:

Who doesn't enjoy a good Christmas time story?


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

Need some pics!
Diesels are my hobby (or as the wife would describe, my curse)


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

On the left is my 2001 7.3 currently with Casserly FullForce 160/100 injectors, Garret 38r Turbo, pedestal delete, straight pipe, rebuilt tranny with shift kit and ts 6 position tuning of which I keep in 140 hot tune. 450 hp to the rear wheels and about as far I can go with the pmr rods. She's the one that's going to be rebuilt to a much higher standard, becoming my magazine contribution in Hot Rod and Diesel mags, I hope. 


White on is the 2007 2nd generation 6.0 with egr delete and a programmer. FICM went out last month so a new one of those was installed.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

roughneck, got any pics of a project or two of yours by chance?


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

My current work in progress. 2005 with 4" MBRP with no cat, upgraded intercooler tubes, Banks intake with scoop, upgraded turbo mouthpiece, rerouted PCV, blocked EGR and a full 4" downpipe. 
Also got a bunch of towing related goodies like a fifth wheel hitch and digital brake controller. 
EFI is next.
Nice trucks you got there!


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

A nice butt shot


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

roughneck said:


> My current work in progress. 2005 with 4" MBRP with no cat, upgraded intercooler tubes, Banks intake with scoop, upgraded turbo mouthpiece, rerouted PCV, blocked EGR and a full 4" downpipe. Also got a bunch of towing related goodies like a fifth wheel hitch and digital brake controller. EFI is next. Nice trucks you got there!


Nice!

I have EFI live but haven't put it on yet


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

Windows on Wash said:


> Nice!
> 
> I have EFI live but haven't put it on yet


Thanks!
Would you be another oilburner head here? Pics or it don't count :laughing:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Yes sir


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

In about a year and 1/2 I'll be able to contribute to this thread, until then I'll have to sit and watch. :laughing:


----------



## Dok Holiday (Jan 3, 2015)

Took my old girl out this evening after neglecting her for a few months, was fun.
Anywho, 7.3 still runs, 6.0 I cant seem to break either so now that I have a few bucks simply laying around ive decided I also would like a 350 4 x 4.
Yeah, I can hold off on a street truck, for now.
Oh wait, I already have three. Funny, only took me a year.
And all three run and make me money for if and when I want to have a 900 hp diesel, although that seems weak. Hmm, which one do I make a 900hp street rod? All three? Not beyond my means.
Hmm, ill sleep on it, I guess.


----------



## Dok Holiday (Jan 3, 2015)

New interest, 350 4 x 4 6.4 to add to collection..


----------

